# Brewer's Yeast



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone use it in their dog's food?


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

I have it is full of b vitamins and amino acids plus it's suppose to help repel fleas not that they really exist here so can't say for sure if it works. I have used it myself and body builders use it it helps repair and build muscle and has been used to treat malnutrition in children so it should be both useful and safe.


----------

